# waterless??



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

i work in a car park so i get plenty of time to keep my car clean on night shifts,been looking at the waterless as i dont have any power or use of taps close so it does make it abit of a struggle.
Whats the differance between waterless and the detailing sprays as i have the meguairs one and a autobrite version, would these work just as good?
The car recieved a good polish with srp and i used a g3 supergloss paste wax only a few days ago but acumulated some dirt with the snow and grit on the roads.
Would i be safe to use the detailer or is it best to just get the buckets back out? 

any help apreciated.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

With the road salt, I'd avoid waterless, but that doesn't mean not making life
easier by adopting a less water wash routine using ONR.

Salt really is your enemy in that it needs sufficient water to fully dissolve
before its damaging grittyness is neutralised. A combination of ONR and or CG
Hose-Free Eco (HFE) should see you through.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks for that its definatley something i want to look into realy annoys me when ive spent hours cleaning all to be wasted on one journey to work, what would you say about those rechargable jet washes??


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

danycrook said:


> i work in a car park so i get plenty of time to keep my car clean on night shifts


Hope your employer isnt looking...


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

quattrogmbh said:


> Hope your employer isnt looking...


so do i, im only ever busy cleaning my car


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Buckets with lids for the win mate and ONR


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

danycrook said:


> What would you say about those rechargable jet washes??


Don't go forking out extra money until you've tried, and fully tested, the ONR.
It tends to make life so easy that you'll just hate to make it complicated once
more. Generally speaking, if you let it work for you and you get on with it, you
won't be looking back! Once the salt is done with, you just carry on using it,
only in a bucketless fashion. Plenty of time to get to know it in the mean time...

Regards,
Steve


----------

